# Roadmaster trailer find!



## Cadorino (Mar 17, 2017)

Picked this 60's AMF Roadmaster Skyrider yesterday, guy had it stowed in a trailer with several other bikes, which he did not want to depart with...yet Schwinn Hornet and traveler.  This should clean up nice, he has the chain guard, somewhere and is to get it to me.  I will need lens and innards for the light, any leads? Hopefully when he sees the rehab he will sell the Hornet.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2017)

Those Roadmasters really have a steep fork rake compared to other bikes . My 1964 did as well.


----------

